# igf lr3 kick in times?



## irish_2003 (Apr 2, 2011)

so for those who've used it or are using it, what is the kick in time? i'm seeing anywhere from 30minutes to 3 days......i was hoping it was quicker since i'm feeling flat today


----------



## TwisT (Apr 2, 2011)

You should feel the pump your first qworkout after inkection

_T


----------



## GMO (Apr 3, 2011)

TwisT said:


> You should feel the pump your first workout after injection
> 
> _T




This^^^


----------

